# Pacman Frog Cut! Please Help!



## TurtleInMankinis (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey guys, 
So basically im panicking just a bit. I went to check on my pacman frog and noticed one of his legs is considerably bigger, full of water. I wondered why and he has a small cut on his back near the bottom of his legs. Just a few questions:
1. Will the water reside after a while and return to normal
2. Will his cut eventually heal back over or take him to the vets. Its a tad diffucult as non ofe the vets near me have much knowledge on amphibians or reptile so you guys are probably better advice.
3. Should i keep him in his normal terrarium with dirt or move him into something else and wait for him to heal? 

Thanks guys, im just quite concerned!


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Firstly; Try not to give in to panic. It'll do no good to anyone.

I had some Xenopus frogs one time. One of them managed to loose a hand. Just a stump where his wrist was.

Pretty disgusting, really, to see it grow back again. I mean; What the hell's That all about?! Grew a fresh hand and gave himself a round of applause for the trick.

I figure that watery wound will right itself too. I _would_ take him out of the dirt though. Put him in a laboratory set up. Prop a stick under one end of a small tank. The 'front' end. Put a filter and any heat he's used to at the back. Let him sit there, in warm, clean water. Maybe pop a cover over him so he feels ninja.

Long as he's outwardly seemingly in a comfortable environment and is converting food naturally? I imagine he'll live long and prosper.


----------



## TurtleInMankinis (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank You! Yeah he seems absolutely fine, hasn't eaten for a while but not lost any weight and seems healthy. Will move him to a separate vivarium to give him time to heal! 

Thanks!


----------

